

Counterfeit MoneyGram Money Orders being passed via Internet Scams - one010101
http://www.bloggernews.net/16093

======
jacquesm
That's a very old scam. It's also a very old article (2007!) It's still
happening though.

As a rule: if you didn't initiate the transfer, it's bogus.

